# white plague HELPPPPPPPP



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

i woke up today morning and found out that my caribas have like white plague on them







: i dont know what it is, amonia levels are going down and today i did again water change and clean tank.What should i do??? plz help me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

By "Ammonia levels are going down..." what do you mean?
What was the level at and where is it now?

Can you describe what you did to "Clean" the tank?

And how much water do you change out at a time?


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

morning i did test and amonia level is 2.0ppm
i did clean sand with fine net checked all my driftwood and items in tank for loose food, changed 25gal in 55gall and now wait till tomorrow to do test 
what could be that white thing on them? plz help, its like coat of something white,


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Was your tank cycled?

Can ya post a pic?

My guess is Ammonia burn.
I'd keep up with the water changes daily for now...
Don't do any more than 25 gallons at a time.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

nah i know how amonia burn looks m this is not .its like they are loosing "skin" like snakes do.Tank was cycled properly, at the day i invited caribas to new enviroment tests were good.THey are there for about 6 months.
I cant post pics though








got it its http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/cotton_mouth/ cotton mouth disease,probably got it from on of those guppies, shiet


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, good luck with that.
Find a good fungal treatment and go to work.
Remember to remove any charcoal from your filters if there is any during the medicating process.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd remove the carbon and use Pimafix. It is great for fungal infections, which by the sounds of it, is what is plagueing your P's.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Slytooth13 said:


> I'd remove the carbon and use Pimafix. It is great for fungal infections, which by the sounds of it, is what is plagueing your P's.


i dont have no carbon in my filter,i changed it for Chemi pure pillows. after yesterdays water change and added salt, i woke up today to see that white crap on them its getting down,about 20% letf from yesterday,but still no appetite ,nor pellets nor they loved shrimp
















ill get Pimafix or MEtafix today and change water tomorrow.
btw one of my caribas got really dark color (really nice)


----------



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

wizardslovak1 said:


> I'd remove the carbon and use Pimafix. It is great for fungal infections, which by the sounds of it, is what is plagueing your P's.


i dont have no carbon in my filter,i changed it for Chemi pure pillows. after yesterdays water change and added salt, i woke up today to see that white crap on them its getting down,about 20% letf from yesterday,but still no appetite ,nor pellets nor they loved shrimp
















ill get Pimafix or MEtafix today and change water tomorrow.
btw one of my caribas got really dark color (really nice)
[/quote]
whats the difference between pimfix and metafix???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jason808 said:


> I'd remove the carbon and use Pimafix. It is great for fungal infections, which by the sounds of it, is what is plagueing your P's.


i dont have no carbon in my filter,i changed it for Chemi pure pillows. after yesterdays water change and added salt, i woke up today to see that white crap on them its getting down,about 20% letf from yesterday,but still no appetite ,nor pellets nor they loved shrimp
















ill get Pimafix or MEtafix today and change water tomorrow.
btw one of my caribas got really dark color (really nice)
[/quote]
whats the difference between pimfix and metafix???
[/quote]

Pimafix is used for treating fungal infections.

Melafix is used for treating bacterial infections.

They actually work well together.
I'd suggest dosing your tank with recommended dosages of both simultaneously.
You'll achieve the best results that way.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

update
i used pimafix today at the morning, right now after work i checked my P's and seems that white plague goes away. tomorrow ill dose them another pimafix and when it will be done ill change 20% water.
but still they dont wanna eat


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wizardslovak1 said:


> update
> i used pimafix today at the morning, right now after work i checked my P's and seems that white plague goes away. tomorrow ill dose them another pimafix and when it will be done ill change 20% water.
> but still they dont wanna eat


I wouldn't worry about the loss of appetite too much right now...
Are they looking skinny?
If they are, then there's the possibility of internal parasites as well.
If they have internal parasites or a bacterial infection, then the stress caused by that will often weaken their systems enough for a fungal infection to get hold.
That's why I'm saying that treating with Pimafix and Melafix together is a good idea.

Are they getting skinny and swimming weird? Sluggish? Eyes looking sunken in at all?


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

well i used pimafix only, white cotton thing got lost , they dont have it nomore, nothing unusual ,swiming as they do everyday, eyes are ok , tomorrow ill get myself metafix and will see what happens.my water parameters got all wrong,i really dont know what to do,maybe there is something in my filter?this weekend i will transfer them into 29gallon with divider, for couple hours and will redo my tank from sand to gravel, maybe that will help


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, with all that medication in the water and such, that could contribute to a decrease in appetite.

Once the meds become removed from the water via water changes and intro of carbon, hopefully their appetites will come back.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

as i said one of my cariba got darker, is he sick??


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking tanks and cariba. It looks like your ammonia spiked and went through the cycle with your fish in it... That can cause some problems for the piranhas.. But if they make it through it, they will be fine..


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

well update
i setup today 29gl tank with filter i got from my friend with bacteria in and made it hospital tank,stocked it with pimafix and salt.
i did put there my darker caribe cause it has amonia burn.
other cariba looks fine no burns no cotton on it but i found out she has that on left eye she got white milky spot, she is in 55gall,changed 30% water , added salt and pimafix
lets see what will happens


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems like your taking care of it.. Please post updates with pics if possible.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

i want them to be happy and by giving them feeders they got sick, i am trying to keep them healthy and happy.No more feeder fish ill post update tomorrow

i want them to be happy and by giving them feeders they got sick, i am trying to keep them healthy and happy.No more feeder fish ill post update tomorrow


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Feeders are just generally unhealthy unless you quarantine them for a 2 weeks or breed your own.. Good luck


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

update
URGENT
one of my caribe have little bit tale,its like 1/8th of an inch from bone and has white like burn spot by tail , has open jaw and cannot close it, mounth fungus came back, she is in hospital tank which i treat every day with melafix and pimafix,she doesnt want to eat nothing, and swims only by the top of the water really dont know what to do,she is swiming in 45degrees angle and have really problems to keep it straight
second is in 55gallon and she seems really happy alone, swiming there and back and she is not afraid of me nomore,fungus got away,eyes are ok and as i said she seems very happy, eats a lot
i am just worried about other one,


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sadly my most beautiful cariba died















 now i got only one so i will take care of her
no more feeders


----------

